
Best Articles of 2015 on Medium - sahinabi
https://medium.com/@leventask/best-articles-of-medium-in-2015-f7b13b834c56
======
dang
We ban accounts and sites that do sockpuppet voting on Hacker News.

------
onuryavuz
definitely, one of the best curations of 2015.

------
doganakdag
great effort, great work!

